# Punizioni



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Date o avete dato punizioni ai vostri figli?
E voi che punizioni avete avuto che ricordiate?


----------



## Foglia (19 Maggio 2017)

Punizioni? Mah.... Mio figlio di neanche due anni e mezzo a volte me le tira proprio fuori.... Capitato qualche mini-sculacciata, ma proprio quando viene oltrepassato ogni limite della pazienza :mexican:. La ricorrenza peraltro e' sempre stata la stessa: perculata al cambio pannolino, scatta la sculacciata dopo mezz'ora circa in cui provo a metterglielo. Altri frangenti hanno sortito, al più, una sgridata.


Quelle che ho avuto? Mmmmm. Fermo restando che ho avuto genitori abbastanza severi. Ricordo niente televisione, niente uscite, niente paghetta. Qualche ceffone talvolta e' volato.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Punizioni? Mah.... Mio figlio di neanche due anni e mezzo a volte me le tira proprio fuori.... Capitato qualche mini-sculacciata, ma proprio quando viene oltrepassato ogni limite della pazienza :mexican:. La ricorrenza peraltro e' sempre stata la stessa: perculata al cambio pannolino, scatta la sculacciata dopo mezz'ora circa in cui provo a metterglielo. Altri frangenti hanno sortito, al più, una sgridata.
> 
> 
> Quelle che ho avuto? Mmmmm. Fermo restando che ho avuto genitori abbastanza severi. Ricordo niente televisione, niente uscite, niente paghetta. Qualche *ceffone* talvolta e' volato.


Sei rimasta traumatizzata a vita, profondamente ferita nella tua dignità?


----------



## Foglia (19 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei rimasta traumatizzata a vita, profondamente ferita nella tua dignità?


Sinceramente no.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sinceramente no.


Immaginavo.
In seguito a una discussione, sto facendo una inchiesta


----------



## Skorpio (19 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Date o avete dato punizioni ai vostri figli?
> E voi che punizioni avete avuto che ricordiate?


1 sola punizione data, che ricordi. Spiegata e fatta scontare.
Qualche nocchino ogni tanto x rimetterlo in riga.
Sempre spiegato, dopo esser stato dato
Funziona bene con lui

Io ne ho avute parecchie, tutte da mia madre.

Mio padre.. no..  lui non mi ha mai punito

La punizione più curiosa che ricordi, pero', la subì mio cugino dai miei zii

Costretto a cenare solo in cucina, col resto della famiglia in salotto a tavola apparecchiata (quella sera ero lì a cena)

Ricordo che la trovai curiosissima come punizione, ma ricordo che in QUELLA famiglia era recepita come una punizione pesantissima, e in casa quella sera, c'era una atmosfera plumbea


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> 1 sola punizione data, che ricordi. Spiegata e fatta scontare.
> Qualche nocchino ogni tanto x rimetterlo in riga.
> Sempre spiegato, dopo esser stato dato
> Funziona bene con lui
> ...


L'esclusione simbolica mi sembra significativa.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'esclusione simbolica mi sembra significativa.


Si molto.
Mi stupì il senso dell'onore condiviso da tutti

Anche perché con certi genitori sconclusionati la punizione x un figlio è mangiarci assieme a tavola, se vogliamo


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Date o avete dato punizioni ai vostri figli?
> E voi che punizioni avete avuto che ricordiate?


sempre delegato alla mia signora per i figli anche se qualche volta ho urlato anche io .
nel mio caso ho ricevuto qualche schiaffo da mia madre ma non facevano effetto perchè ero già grande quindi mi sembravano carezze , da mio padre solo romanzine ma mai botte ricordo solo quando a dieci anni gli  riferirono che avevo fumato con mio cugino al cinema li fui ripreso energicamente ma sempre a parole , non segui il suo consiglio per non iniziare a fumare, dato che lui lo faceva, che sarebbe stato difficile smettere poi me ne sono accorto verso i 40 anni che avevo preso una brutta piega con il vizio ero arrivato a fumare 60 sigarette al giorno e fu tosta smettere ma tant'è che ci sono riuscito e sono passati molti anni.


----------



## insane (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Date o avete dato punizioni ai vostri figli?
> E voi che punizioni avete avuto che ricordiate?


Botte, ma me le meritavo tutte.


----------



## iosolo (20 Maggio 2017)

Si, sono una da punizioni. Leggere per la maggiorparte delle volte. 
Niente giochi insieme, aiuto in casa e compiti in più. 

La punizione più significativa è stata di mio padre, litigavamo per un gioco con i miei fratelli senza metterci d'accordo, lui all'ennesimo richiamo prese il gioco e l'ho buttò nel secchione... così senza preavviso. 
Con l'ammonizione che se non sapevamo condividere allora non meritavamo il gioco. 

Non abbiamo più litigato e imparato a condividere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si, sono una da punizioni. Leggere per la maggiorparte delle volte.
> Niente giochi insieme, aiuto in casa e *compiti* in più.
> 
> La punizione più significativa è stata di mio padre, litigavamo per un gioco con i miei fratelli senza metterci d'accordo, lui all'ennesimo richiamo prese il gioco e l'ho buttò nel secchione... così senza preavviso.
> ...


Quale tipo di compiti?
Sai che c'è un movimento, anche gruppo fb "Basta compiti!"?


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Date o avete dato punizioni ai vostri figli?
> E voi che punizioni avete avuto che ricordiate?


Per me è sempre stato sufficente alzare la voce, farmi ascoltare non era un problema, a mia moglie no. E' stata lei a infliggere piccole punizioni ai figli ed io a farle rispettare ma niente di che.

Punizioni ricevute poche, quasi niente, la mia era una famiglia quasi disinteressata, ed io comunque un figlio che rigava dritto.


----------



## Piperita (20 Maggio 2017)

Punivo i miei figli quando serviva, qualche ceffone, specialmente il secondo che spariva senza dire niente e mi spaventava a morte...andava a trovare i suoi amichetti senza dire niente, spirito libero lui.

Ho ricevuto qualche ceffone anch'io e quando facevo i capricci per mangiare mia madre mi lasciava davanti al piatto per ore. Di mio padre non ricorso punizioni e poi non servivano, ero abbastanza tranquilla, comunque lui parlava poco e sottovoce ma le sue parole erano come spade che mi trafiggevano il cuore, anche se in realtà diceva un semplice no ad una richiesta.


----------



## Martoriato (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Punizioni? Mah.... Mio figlio di neanche due anni e mezzo a volte me le tira proprio fuori.... Capitato qualche mini-sculacciata, ma proprio quando viene oltrepassato ogni limite della pazienza :mexican:. La ricorrenza peraltro e' sempre stata la stessa: *perculata al cambio pannolino, scatta la sculacciata dopo mezz'ora circa in cui provo a metterglielo. *Altri frangenti hanno sortito, al più, una sgridata.
> 
> 
> Quelle che ho avuto? Mmmmm. Fermo restando che ho avuto genitori abbastanza severi. Ricordo niente televisione, niente uscite, niente paghetta. Qualche ceffone talvolta e' volato.


No tu non stai bene....


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No tu non stai bene....



Lo so, comunque sto peggio quando devo arrabbiarmi ma in verità mi viene da ridere


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lo so, comunque sto peggio quando devo arrabbiarmi ma in verità mi viene da ridere


Però io non ho capito il motivo. Poi il tuo bimbo ora quanto ha?


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io non ho capito il motivo. Poi il tuo bimbo ora quanto ha?


Due anni e quattro mesi.

Non hai capito il motivo della mini sculacciata?

Prova a inseguire per mezz'ora un indemoniato che rifiuta di farsi cambiare il pannolino. Fa anche le finte eh .

Tipo che ti fa capire che sta fermo mentre appena ti avvicini se la svigna. E' arrivato anche al punto di portarmi il pannolino, quando avevo gettato la spugna. Salvo percularmi di nuovo non appena provo a metterglielo.

Adesso inizierò lo spannolinamento, così spero di risolvere :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Due anni e quattro mesi.
> 
> Non hai capito il motivo della mini sculacciata?
> 
> ...


Ah capito. Lo fanno.
Ma è per creare il distacco per poter rinunciare al rito del cambio.
L'ha fatto anche il mio :inlove:
Mia figlia no perché era ed è perfetta.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah capito. Lo fanno.
> Ma è per creare il distacco per poter rinunciare al rito del cambio.
> L'ha fatto anche il mio :inlove:
> Mia figlia no perché era ed è perfetta.


Una rinuncia ad una abitudine, dici?

Non lo avevo visto in questa ottica


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una rinuncia ad una abitudine, dici?
> 
> Non lo avevo visto in questa ottica


Non è solo abitudine, è un rapporto intimo con te.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è solo abitudine, è un rapporto intimo con te.


Riflettendoci non ha mai fatto disperare per il cambio pannolino ne' le educatrici del nido ne' mio marito.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Riflettendoci non ha mai fatto disperare per il cambio pannolino ne' le educatrici del nido ne' mio marito.


Certe cose si capiscono dopo.


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certe cose si capiscono dopo.


Eh. In compenso ora non riuscirò neanche più a sculacciarlo per intimargli di stare fermo  :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. In compenso ora non riuscirò neanche più a sculacciarlo per intimargli di stare fermo  :carneval:


:carneval: Vorrei tornare indietro e mangiarmelo di baci.
Adesso neanche parla


----------



## Foglia (21 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :carneval: Vorrei tornare indietro e mangiarmelo di baci.
> Adesso neanche parla



Eh vabbè. Immagino sia bello anche vederli cresciuti  

Comunque si.... In questo momento ho il mio cucciolo che si è addormentato appiccicato a me, tra poco me lo abbraccio e mi godrò un momento che io aspetto ogni sera ma che so già non tornerà sempre.


----------



## iosolo (22 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quale tipo di compiti?
> Sai che c'è un movimento, anche gruppo fb "Basta compiti!"?


Mio figlio, seconda elementare, è disordinato, confusionario e chiacchierone. 
Ogni tanto prende qualche nota sul quaderno dalla maestra del tipo "Guarda che confusione", "Ti sei distratto e non hai finito il lavoro", "Non si capisce quello che scrivi". 
Insomma niente di grave e che una buona dose di impegno non aiuterebbero a superare. 

Quindi quando arriva l'ammonizione, ma senza richiesta dalla maestra, gli facciamo fare qualche compito extra! Copiato per lo più, impegnandolo e lodandolo quando fa un buon lavoro. 

Sul gruppo no compiti, la trovo una sciocchezza, anche se trovo molto fastidioso la nuova idea di scuola che chiede ai genitori un aiuto per lo studio a casa. 
Secondo me è deresponsabilizzante per i bimbi e impegnativo per i genitori.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (22 Maggio 2017)

Per quanto riguarda i metodi educativi con i bambini, per me è stato importante scoprire il libro di T. Gordon _"Genitori efficaci".
_

Ancora oggi organizzano corsi in tutta Italia e sono abbastanza pragmatici e spendibili.

In giorni più recenti è stato scritto un libro di facile lettura più contestualizzato nella nostra società, _Genitori Coach, Guida per diventare gentori efficaci
_
Con i neonati-bambini molto piccoli, non si possono utilizzare perchè prevedono un'interazione cognitiva basata sul linguaggio verbale.

Personalmente da piccola ho preso diverse sberle potenti. Non ne capivo nè la necessità nè il fine e mi hanno sempre fatto pensare che mia madre (la mano della punizione corporale) non avesse strumenti migliori per interagire ed educare.
Ad oggi la penso allo stesso modo.

Detto questo, tra i 16 e i 25 anni ho lavorato tanto nei grest & co. e ritengo che urlare o alzare le mani sia una strumentalizzazione del proprio senso di frustazione ed impotenza. Gli effetti sui bambini sono momentanei, generano paura e non rispetto e non creano alcun clima collaborativo o di crescita.


----------



## iosolo (22 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i metodi educativi con i bambini, per me è stato importante *scoprire il libro di T. Gordon *_*"Genitori efficaci".*
> _
> 
> Ancora oggi organizzano corsi in tutta Italia e sono abbastanza pragmatici e spendibili.
> ...


Non ho letto il libro. Ma EFFICACI sul titolo mi allontanerebbe immediatamente. 
Efficaci in cosa? E' inquietante... 

Poi magari leggo il libro e mi ricredo.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (22 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho letto il libro. Ma EFFICACI sul titolo mi allontanerebbe immediatamente.
> Efficaci in cosa? E' inquietante...
> 
> Poi magari leggo il libro e mi ricredo.


Il titolo allude alle competenze pragmatiche che il genitore può imparare ad attuare acquisendo strategie funzionali al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo comunicazionale (contestuale).

E' diventato quasi un marchio distintivo (ha scritto anche insegnanti efficaci e qualcos'altro efficaci, ma tieni presente che è un libro degli anni '60 scritto in America).

D'altronde i genitori di solito chiedono "come devo fare per..." non "quale teoria potrebbe spiegare..." e questo è proprio il taglio dei due libri, sia Gordon che Masoni.


----------



## iosolo (22 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Il titolo allude alle competenze pragmatiche che il genitore può imparare ad attuare acquisendo strategie funzionali al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo comunicazionale (contestuale).  E' diventato quasi un marchio distintivo (ha scritto anche insegnanti efficaci e qualcos'altro efficaci, ma tieni presente che è un libro degli anni '60 scritto in America).  D'altronde i genitori di solito chiedono "come devo fare per..." non "quale teoria potrebbe spiegare..." e questo è proprio il taglio dei due libri, sia Gordon che Masoni.


  Credo che l'educazione sia una di quelle scienze inesatte e meno pragmatiche che esistono.  Ci sono diversi modi di essere genitori e sinceramente la strategia la vedo lontanissima nel panorama. 

 E' proprio nella scelta della parola, che trovo i primi ostacoli, che tipo di efficacia si cerca nell'essere genitori? Essere efficaci significa arrivare ad uno specifico scopo, qual'è lo scopo del libro?!   Se tu non mi dici qual'è lo scopo a cui vuoi tendere per me rimani sullo scaffale...


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (22 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Il titolo allude alle competenze pragmatiche che il genitore può imparare ad attuare acquisendo strategie funzionali al raggiungimento dell'obiettivo comunicazionale (contestuale).





iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che l'educazione sia una di quelle scienze inesatte e meno pragmatiche che esistono.  Ci sono diversi modi di essere genitori e sinceramente la strategia la vedo lontanissima nel panorama.
> 
> E' proprio nella scelta della parola, che trovo i primi ostacoli, che tipo di efficacia si cerca nell'essere genitori? Essere efficaci significa arrivare ad uno specifico scopo, qual'è lo scopo del libro?!   Se tu non mi dici qual'è lo scopo a cui vuoi tendere per me rimani sullo scaffale...


Ti ho già risposto, ma di sicuro la quarta copertina del libro è più esaustiva di me. Ed in ogni caso, io non volgio venderti nulla 

Il libro si focalizza sull'aspetto della comunicazione efficace nella relazione genitore-figlio, quindi si parla di ascolto attivo, identificazione dell'obiettivo comunicativo e delle strategie per raggiungerlo. E direi che ogni atto educativo è mediato dall'aspetto comunicativo attraverso il linguaggio verbale (ma non solo). E come per ogni obiettivo, ci sono strategie più o meno adeguate o funzionali al raggiungimento dello scopo. 

Inoltre, come scrisse il buon Watzlawick nel mitico libro "la pragmatica della comunicazione umana" è impossibile non comunicare, ma ci sono molti aspetti che spesso vengono ignorati o sottostimati.


----------



## iosolo (22 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ti ho già risposto, ma di sicuro la quarta copertina del libro è più esaustiva di me. Ed in ogni caso, io non volgio venderti nulla   Il libro si focalizza sull'aspetto della comunicazione efficace nella relazione genitore-figlio, quindi si parla di ascolto attivo, identificazione dell'obiettivo comunicativo e delle strategie per raggiungerlo. E direi che ogni atto educativo è mediato dall'aspetto comunicativo attraverso il linguaggio verbale (ma non solo). E come per ogni obiettivo, ci sono strategie più o meno adeguate o funzionali al raggiungimento dello scopo.   Inoltre, come scrisse il buon Watzlawick nel mitico libro "la pragmatica della comunicazione umana" è impossibile non comunicare, ma ci sono molti aspetti che spesso vengono ignorati o sottostimati.


  Discutevo solo in linea generale l'idea di un titolo così pocì poco "efficace" per me...   Non posso nemmeno discutere, come dire i termini di comunicazione che lui tende a spiegare, ma è proprio il porsi del libro che ho trovato inquietante come approccio.  Se il titolo fosse stato "Come migliorare la comunicazione genitori/figli" avrebbe acquisito sicuramente maggior valore al mio sguardo.   Ecco mi chiedevo se anche voi a un titolo in cui si parla di Efficacia dei genitori ha avuto la stessa sensazione di "unghie sulla lavagna".


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mio figlio, seconda elementare, è disordinato, confusionario e chiacchierone.
> Ogni tanto prende qualche nota sul quaderno dalla maestra del tipo "Guarda che confusione", "Ti sei distratto e non hai finito il lavoro", "Non si capisce quello che scrivi".
> Insomma niente di grave e che una buona dose di impegno non aiuterebbero a superare.
> 
> ...


Funziona?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda i metodi educativi con i bambini, per me è stato importante scoprire il libro di T. Gordon _"Genitori efficaci".
> _
> 
> Ancora oggi organizzano corsi in tutta Italia e sono abbastanza pragmatici e spendibili.
> ...


Da bambina pensavi questo?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Discutevo solo in linea generale l'idea di un titolo così pocì poco "efficace" per me...   Non posso nemmeno discutere, come dire i termini di comunicazione che lui tende a spiegare, ma è proprio il porsi del libro che ho trovato inquietante come approccio.  Se il titolo fosse stato "Come migliorare la comunicazione genitori/figli" avrebbe acquisito sicuramente maggior valore al mio sguardo.   Ecco mi chiedevo se anche voi a un titolo in cui si parla di Efficacia dei genitori ha avuto la stessa sensazione di "unghie sulla lavagna".


A me suona come "venditore efficace".


----------



## iosolo (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Funziona?


  Presto per dirlo, ma alcuni miglioramenti ci sono stati anche se piccoli.  Comunque almeno non ci sono stati peggioramenti !!!!


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da bambina pensavi questo?


He sì. 

Non ho ricordi di giudizi sul suo metodo educativo in età prescolare, ma dai 6 in su ricordo che mi sembrava una donna "limitata", perchè non sapeva gestire con le parole le situazioni problematiche e doveva rincorrermi attorno al tavolo tondo lanciando ciabatta o tirando sberle.

Poi però in famiglia mi si diceva "gioco di mano, gioco da villano" :facepalm: (e no, non è un'allusione alla masturbazione ma ai giochi in cui c'è una qualche strumentalizzazione della forza fisca). Oppure mi si diceva che "devi saper sostenere la tua idea senza gridare, grida solo chi non ha altri mezzi per far sentire la propria voce".. etc. etc.

Non che sia stata traumatizzata per questo, ma ammiravo infinitamente di più mio padre che non mi ha mai picchiato ma si faceva rispettare utilizzando "solo" le sue parole e la comunicazione non verbale.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> He sì.
> 
> Non ho ricordi di giudizi sul suo metodo educativo in età prescolare, ma dai 6 in su ricordo che mi sembrava una *donna "limitata",* perchè non sapeva gestire con le parole le situazioni problematiche e doveva rincorrermi attorno al tavolo tondo lanciando ciabatta o tirando sberle.
> 
> ...


Da qualcuno avrai preso.
Ma come si fa?! :incazzato:


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da qualcuno avrai preso.
> Ma come si fa?! :incazzato:


Ma come si fa cosa?

e spero che ti riferisca al fatto che io abbia preso da mio padre, perchè non ho mai alzato le mani nè su nipoti, nè su bambini di altri anche se ci lavoravo


----------



## iosolo (23 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Ma come si fa cosa?
> 
> e spero che ti riferisca al fatto che io abbia preso da mio padre, perchè non ho mai alzato le mani nè su nipoti, nè su bambini di altri anche se ci lavoravo


Non puoi dirlo finchè non sei mamma. E' una cosa completamente diversa... e sicuramente avrai un atteggiamento molto più indulgente con tua madre. 
Per quanto riguarda tuo padre e tua madre, sono genitori ma con due ruoli molto diversi, paragonarli non è corretto per me. 

Comunque per me la sculacciata non ha mai ucciso nessuno, convengo certo che non sia un metodo educativo. L'educazione è qualcosa di molto diverso. 
Ma sinceramente a volte c'è troppa demonizzazione per alcuni gesti che trovo veramente esagerati. 
Io comunque sorrido ancora a vedere mia mamma che girava intorno al tavolo a inseguire noi figli... ma quali traumi!?! ne prima ne dopo. 
 Se senti l'affetto del tuo genitore credo che non possa fare assolutamente nessun danno. 

Io più che altro utilizzo la tirata d'orecchi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non puoi dirlo finchè non sei mamma. E' una cosa completamente diversa... e sicuramente avrai un atteggiamento molto più indulgente con tua madre.
> Per quanto riguarda tuo padre e tua madre, sono genitori ma con due ruoli molto diversi, paragonarli non è corretto per me.
> 
> Comunque per me la sculacciata non ha mai ucciso nessuno, convengo certo che non sia un metodo educativo. L'educazione è qualcosa di molto diverso.
> ...


Era quello che mi interessava.
Io non sono mai stata picchiata, né punita, né ho mai picchiato i miei figli, tranne una volta mio figlio perché si era allontanato volontariamente in un centro commerciale, perché non ce n'è mai stata necessità.
Ma penso che oggi si sia creata una demonizzazione delle punizioni e delle sculacciate pare a quella americana. In ogni fiction ogni urlata o sberla a un figlio (qualunque cosa abbia fatto) viene fatta seguire da scuse, sensi di colpa ecc. Mentre sono diffuse virili scazzottate e ubriacature di medici, come se si trattasse di cose innocue.
Volevo avere pareri proprio su questo e verificare se un paio di sberle meritate o punizioni togliendo cose piacevoli abbiano creato traumi.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (23 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Non puoi dirlo finchè non sei mamma*. E' una cosa completamente diversa... e sicuramente avrai un atteggiamento molto più indulgente con tua madre.
> Per quanto riguarda tuo padre e tua madre, sono genitori ma con due ruoli molto diversi, paragonarli non è corretto per me.


Questa frase era una delle prime delle decine di mamme che portavano i pargoli al grest, ai doposcuola, ai campi estivi di 3-4-5 settimane, od in altri contesti dove io lavoravo.

Ma qui c'è da fare un'enorme differenza. 

Io non ho figli e non so cosa vuol dire sulla mia pelle sentirsi madre generatrice di un figlio (anche se essere madre non significa questo per me, e per molte altre persone).

 Questo non implica che non possa comprendere, conoscere, applicare od insegnare tecniche e strategie di gestione che delle procreatrici a volte non hanno.
Me lo fece notare una mamma, medico ortopedico, che zittì alcune mamme dicendo "portate i vostri figli da me quando si rompono un braccio, ma non mettete in dubbio la mia capacità di curarlo solo perchè io non me ne sono mai rotta uno". E lì, il silenzio.

All'epoca avevo "solo" 24 anni, ma andando avanti con lo studio ed il lavoro, ho trovato sempre meno resistenza perchè le persone poi giudicano i fatti ed i cambiamenti generati, non le mie esperienza di vita 



iosolo ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda tuo padre e tua madre, sono genitori ma con due ruoli molto diversi, paragonarli non è corretto per me.


Ho paragonato i metodi educativi, non le persone o i loro ruoli. E questo è un confronto più che legittimo. Crescendo ho acquisito compentenze e conoscenze per comprendere meglio mia madre o mio padre. L'indulgenza può cambiare la prospettiva da cui guardo, ma non cambia i fatti.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (23 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo avere pareri proprio su questo e verificare se *un paio* di sberle meritate o punizioni togliendo cose piacevoli abbiano creato traumi.


Direi che il punto sta nella quantità, in primis. Credo che a tutti possa capitare di perdere la pazienza, sentirsi stanco o frustrato e non avere altra momentanea risorsa della sculacciata o affini.

Il problema nasce quando i genitori non hanno altre strategie o strumenti e ritengono che la sculacciata sia preventiva, curativa, una panacea indiscutibile. 
E soprattutto, le strategie educative, non dovrebbero essere "punizioni" fini a se stesse, ma strumenti per far comprendere, generalizzare e replicare una regola.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2017)

Prese da mia madre in qualche caso
Avevo delle regole e se non le rispettavo dopo qualche richiamo partiva la sculacciata o le sculacciate
Ricordo una volta, avrò avuto 10 anni e giocavo in cortile. Mi chiamò 4 volte per la cena e io chiedevo ancora 5 minuti
non mi ha più chiamato. Credo di essere salita una mezzoretta dopo e lei era dietro la porta
Non ricordo quante ne ho prese, ma tante. 
Non sono mai più tornata in ritardo fino a che ho avuto l'orario di rientro (il giorno prima che mi sono sposata )
Quando sento parlare di traumi per queste cose mi viene davvero da ridere
Con i miei figli ho sempre cercato di evitare le sculacciate ma devo dire che se al terzo richiamo non fai quello che ti hochiesto la pazienza mi salta
Ora che sono grandi ed è impossibile far partire uno sberlone li metto in castigo
Non do molte regole ma due o tre per me sono tassative. Su quello non transigo e parte il castigo che essendo grandi è il non farli uscire il giorno dopo o nel caso del grande non fargli favori che mi chiede.


----------



## iosolo (23 Maggio 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Questa frase era una delle prime delle decine di mamme che portavano i pargoli al grest, ai doposcuola, ai campi estivi di 3-4-5 settimane, od in altri contesti dove io lavoravo.  Ma qui c'è da fare un'enorme differenza.   Io non ho figli e non so cosa vuol dire sulla mia pelle sentirsi madre generatrice di un figlio (anche se essere madre non significa questo per me, e per molte altre persone).   Questo non implica che non possa comprendere, conoscere, applicare od insegnare tecniche e strategie di gestione che delle procreatrici a volte non hanno. Me lo fece notare una mamma, medico ortopedico, che zittì alcune mamme dicendo "portate i vostri figli da me quando si rompono un braccio, ma non mettete in dubbio la mia capacità di curarlo solo perchè io non me ne sono mai rotta uno". E lì, il silenzio.  All'epoca avevo "solo" 24 anni, ma andando avanti con lo studio ed il lavoro, ho trovato sempre meno resistenza perchè le persone poi giudicano i fatti ed i cambiamenti generati, non le mie esperienza di vita     Ho paragonato i metodi educativi, non le persone o i loro ruoli. E questo è un confronto più che legittimo. Crescendo ho acquisito compentenze e conoscenze per comprendere meglio mia madre o mio padre. L'indulgenza può cambiare la prospettiva da cui guardo, ma non cambia i fatti.


 Non è questo il punto. 
Io non intendevo che non essendo mamma non sai come educare ma che quando diventerai mamma sarà un ruolo molto diverso da educatrice. E' un ruolo complesso fatto di tante emozioni, non ultimo lo stress, la paura e un milioni di altre emozioni.   
E' come se quel dottore avesse detto... se io mi rompo un braccio non piangerei. La risposta ovviamente sarebbe prima rompitelo e poi vediamo.

  Anche se hai ragione: non è mai piacevole sentirsi dire "non sei mamma non puoi capire" ma è perchè anche noi ci siamo passate.  La visione del prima di essere mamma e il dopo essere mamma è qualcosa di inaspettato ma credimi la maggiorparte delle volte non c'è saccenza ma una specie di consapevolezza.  Il ruolo di genitrice come dici tu e il ruolo di educatrice sono diverse... anche io non ho mai tirato le orecchie ai miei nipoti, ai figli di persone che frequento e meno che mai a qualche amichetto.  A mio figlio si, perchè è una mia responsabilità il suo comportamento, sempre.  Questo volevo dire.   

Quello che intendevo era proprio evidenziare i ruoli diversi tra madre e padre non di differenti persone.  
In questo sai tu qual'è stata la tua quotidinità.   Mia madre era quella che mi sgridava e mi rincorreva ma anche quella che faceva le notti se ero malata, che mi baciava e mi abbracciava in continuazione.  
Mio padre no, anche se il suo massimo rimprovero è stato uno sguardo particolarmente penetrante.  E' proprio per questa sua distanza emotiva un suo sguardo, un suo rimprovero era mille volte peggio di quello di mia madre.


----------

